# Vikings let Burleson go to Seattle



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Vikings let Burleson go to Seattle
The Vikings won't match the seven-year, $49 million offer sheet receiver Nate Burleson signed with Seattle, according to a team official.
Judd Zulgad, Star Tribune

The Vikings won't match the seven-year, $49 million offer sheet receiver Nate Burleson signed with Seattle, according to a team official. 
Rob Brzezinski, the Vikings' vice president of football operations, said late Friday afternoon that the team will allow the restricted free agent to go to the Seahawks. In return, the Vikings will get Seattle's third-round draft choice in the NFL draft next month. The Vikings had until 11 tonight to make a decision.

That will give the Vikings five selections in the first three rounds or among the first 95 picks. Minnesota will pick 17th overall in the first round, as well as 48th and 51st in the second round and 83rd and 95th in the third.

In reality, Burleson's contract will be a four-year deal worth $14.5 million over four years. The seven-year, $49 million offer was identical to the one the Vikings gave Pro Bowl guard Steve Hutchinson to lure him away from the Seahawks.

That included a "poison pill" clause that caused some ill will between the teams. The Vikings' contract offer to Hutchinson contained language that it would become guaranteed if the Pro Bowl guard was not the highest-paid offensive lineman on his team at the time of the offer. The Seahawks contested this but lost in a ruling before a special master.

Seattle then came back and inserted two clauses in Burleson's offer that called for the receiver to be guaranteed the entire $49 million if he plays at least five games in the state of Minnesota, or if his average per year is more than the average of his team's highest-paid running back.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

damn thats gay.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I was never too high on burly, we have a gap at WR which we'll try fill with draft???? hope not

I also think we could use a little LB help


----------

